# [SOLVED] Kursor myszki w Compiz

## KoKA

Witam, zainstalowałem sobie Compiza (0.8.6, pulpit GNOME). Mój problem polega na tym, iż nie mogę zmienić kursora myszki z czarnego, domyślnego X.

W aplikacji "wygląd" jak zmieni się kursor na inny to widać zmianę tylko w niektórych programach np.:Firefox.

Jakieś pomysły?

Jak można zmienić kursor w samym systemie X?Last edited by KoKA on Wed Mar 23, 2011 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

W samym systemie X nie ma problemu, problem jest Compizem. Nie pamiętam jak to się robi, wiem tylko, że było z tym dużo zachodu i w końcu zrezygnowałem z tego.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Stwórz plik /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme (jeśli nie masz folderów po drodze to je stwórz)

W pliku wpisz coś takiego:

[icon theme]

Inherits=nazwa-kursora

----------

## KoKA

A można jakoś wyregulować rozmiar kursora? Poza tym kursor czasami robi się czarny (domyślny X) np.: przy ładowaniu stron internetowych w Chromium.

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

Cofam to co pisałem.

Tutaj jest wytłumaczone jak zmienić rozmiar kursora:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11_Cursors

"You can optionally add this line to ~/Xresources if your cursor theme supports multiple sizes:

     Xcursor.size:  16       !  32, 48 or 64 may also be good values

"

Dodając      "Xcursor.size:   16"               do index.theme powinno zadziałać?

---

 *KoKA wrote:*   

> A można jakoś wyregulować rozmiar kursora? Poza tym kursor czasami robi się czarny (domyślny X) np.: przy ładowaniu stron internetowych w Chromium.

 

To dlatego że aplikacje mogą nie respektować ustawień twojego środowiska graficznego i preferują np. globalne ustawienia.

U mnie KDE owszem ustawia np vanilla-dmz jako motyw kursora ale rozwiązałem to globalnie ustawiając vanilla-dmz jako kursor myszki właśnia za pomoca metody index.theme, z tego co podałem powyżej "globalne" ustawienia również można ustawiać lokalnie w zależności od użytkownika?

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączono dwa posty - prosimy nie rozmawiać z samym sobą.

Kurt Steiner.

----------

## KoKA

Kursor działa, dziękuję za pomoc.

P.S. Mój pierwszy temat na forum  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *KoKA wrote:*   

> Kursor działa, dziękuję za pomoc.
> 
> P.S. Mój pierwszy temat na forum 

 

Więc teraz go prawidłowo zakończ  :Smile:  dodaj na początku tematu [SOLVED]

Pozdrawiam i witam  :Smile: 

----------

